
Current Senior Google Engineer Goes Public: Tech Is “Dangerous,” “Taking Sides” - spking
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ricI5t66cj8
======
pcunite
Wow, this has big implications. Seems we are leaving _conspiracy_ and entering
into something else.

